# Cape San Blas



## Semi-Pro (Jan 10, 2016)

Going in may. I do not have much saltwater exp. What kind of rod and tackle setup will i need. I need info on all of it . I do not wan t to spend $150 on a rod .Im thinking $60 max. to let you know my budget. I have some bait casters for bass fishing. I will be kayak fishing at the park.
I am assuming to catch. trout, flounder, spanish, reds, whiting etc. 
some specifics would help as to what hook size , weight . i would need as well.
pretty much all newbie info you can give. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 10, 2016)

We went a few years ago and I fished from the beach and loved it. I had a cheap walmart special spinning reel that was pretty big. I think it was 30 or 40 bucks. I also took my bait casters but if you do be sure to take them apart and clean them really well when you get home. My brother didnt and his locked down lol. If you will stop at the blue water outriggers store next to the piggly wiggly they are super helpful and will tell you what to use. I had the best luck with the shrimp bites artificial bait strips. They outperformed the shrimp and squid and stayed on the hooks better. I just sit on the shore or waded out and cast way out with the 2 hook bottom rigs they suggested at the store. I caught piles of fish and right at dark I caught the sail cats almost every cast. Even had several 2 at a time catches. Everyone said they were trash fish but I kept 5 and fileted them and they were great. Have fun and enjoy. I love that place and probably will never vacation anywhere else in florida.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

If you can make it out to the end of the penisula, there is a marker bouy about 40 yards off shore. The water there is about 30 ft deep.  We cleaned up on the sheepheads there in April.  Across the bay at the marina, we drifted shrimp across the flats and picked up some flounder also.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. keep it coming i will print this out to take with me.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2016)

Are you planning on fishing live bait or artificial?........Might want to do some surf fishing as the pompano and reds should be running


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 11, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Are you planning on fishing live bait or artificial?........Might want to do some surf fishing as the pompano and reds should be running



^ This. Early to mid may will be prime time for pompano. Hit the surf at dawn and dusk with a pomp jig tipped with a sand flea or shrimp.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 11, 2016)

St. Vincent charters will take you shark fishing for $65 per person. It includes bait and tackle. It's a 2 hour trip, which means 2 hrs of actual fishing. That's a long time fighting big sharks. We had a lot of doubles. You can keep 2 per trip. He will fillet for $15. Theresa lot of meat on a 50 lb shark. We had a blast.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 11, 2016)

Gulp Shrimp on a 1/4 oz. jighead will catch most if not everything in that immediate area.   

Also try throwing some mirrolures or live shrimp under a popping cork.


----------



## Wonder Buck (Feb 28, 2016)

I fish off the shore with Spanish minnows, squid and some cut bait. I have caught sail cats and shark mostly. You can buy a pompano rig at one of the fishing stores. They will get you hooks and rigs. This can catch whiting. If you are looking for a charter go bay fishing with Captain Kenny. It is around $400 for 5 hours.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you drive all the way out to the tip?


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 9, 2016)

*No*

You can only drive so far by vehicle. I didn't try it personally but we did boat around to the tip.  Park was full of people when I was there. You can probably google a map of the park.

We pulled into a swimming area where the water was super clear and watched a 8 foot shark swim away. Kind of ruined the idea of the kids swimming.

Love the cape!


----------

